# Briefcases, Skins, and Bags...Oh my!!



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok, I've been trying to figure out what kind of protective case to buy for my MacBook pro. I have the 15.4" screen, and all I really want is some kind of second skin thing that stays on all the time. I'm going to be carrying it around in my backpack, since I'm a student, and so I don't want another bag, and it would defeat the purpose if I had to take my computer out of it's thing everytime I wanted to use it. I've seen some with some elastic on the corners, but I know that with repeated use, elastic tends to stretch and become useless after a while. Is there soemthing that is similar to that with maybe a clear plastic film that fits over the screen with some plastic or fabric straps that fit over the keyboard area (or even some fabric or plastic straps that fit all four corners)? I've thought about making my own, but I don't have a machine that will sew on neoprene or anything else like that. Plus, after seeing the thing on the batteries, not to mention knowing how hot my MacBook gets from normal use, I'm not even sure what I would have to use to make it so that air gets to it.

Anyway, please keep in mind I'm on a budget, so it can't be too expensive. I spent most of my extra money on this computer....


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

*bump*


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

You might take a look at this product. I've used the skin that they make for the iPod Nano and it protects very well.

I'll add that you would do well to invest in a backpack or messenger bag designed to protect your MacBook Pro. You might check out the reviews at The Gadgeteer.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> You might take a look at this product. I've used the skin that they make for the iPod Nano and it protects very well.


But note that all that product will do is protect your computer from scratches. It will not offer any _real_ protection.

I hate the thought of an MBP just being tossed into a bookbag, but I guess it's not mine, so what difference does it make to me in the end?



Pensacola Tiger said:


> I'll add that you would do well to invest in a backpack or messenger bag designed to protect your MacBook Pro. You might check out the reviews at The Gadgeteer.


Agreed. Even if it's in the form of a separate laptop bag. So you have a backpack for books and a bag for your computer. Is it really that hard to deal with both?

Before you answer, know that I'm a law student, carrying around about 50-70 pounds of books every day in addition to a laptop bag. Most of my classmates do it, too (though some use the wheeled bags with handles).


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

I did more digging and found the Axio HardSleeve:

http://www.axio-usa.com/

http://www.atpm.com/12.05/hardsleeve.shtml.

Maybe this is getting closer to what you want?


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

VegasACF said:


> But note that all that product will do is protect your computer from scratches. It will not offer any _real_ protection.
> 
> I hate the thought of an MBP just being tossed into a bookbag, but I guess it's not mine, so what difference does it make to me in the end?
> 
> ...


It's not really so hard to deal with both a laptop bag and a backpack it's just that I'm looking for the lightest weight possible. When you are 5 foot nothin and 120 pounds, you try to find the least amount of weight to lug around. And I wouldn't just toss it into a bookbag if I could find an affordable bookbag that also held a laptop, but it seems like I can't find one that will carry much else after the laptop in it, and they are all SO expensive...I can't spend $100 or more on a bookbag (I'm trying to stay in the $50 or less range) especially when I'm only going to be in school for a couple more years. Most of our money goes to buy baby stuff, so we don't have a lot left over, but at the same time, we can't afford for me to drop out of school. If only technology stuff didn't cost so darn much!!


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I did more digging and found the Axio HardSleeve:
> 
> http://www.axio-usa.com/
> 
> ...


Actually Pensacola Tiger, that would be perfect, however, they don't make them for the 15.4" MacBook Pro yet. Can't understand what they are waiting for, but for some reason it hasn't come out according to their website. But if you know of a similar product made for my computer, that would be awesome!!


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Anything that fits a 15" PowerBook should fit a MBP.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Does Targus make pretty good quality stuff?? Thats one thing I hate about buying online, you can't see and feel what you are buying. I found a rolling bag/backpack that I thought was pretty well perfect for me, but it's a Targus, and I know absolutely NIL about their products...however, they seem to have pretty good reviews. I'm hoping that you can find it by following this link:

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=10376113&loc=101&sp=1#creviews

any thoughts? I would have preferred to buy just a case and use the backpack I already have, but for the same price, I guess I don't really care that much.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

I've used Targus bags for about 13 years. I'm fairly content with their quality, though the latest one I got hasn't held up as well as the earlier ones I had. I'm still using it, but I'm not 100% satisfied with the internal division between the computer-holding area and the accessory-holding area. There's a padded fabric divider that is velcroed in place, and, though the velcro has withstood the test of time (three years of using it day-in, day-out), the fabric divider doesn't do much in the way of dividing any more. It does have an elastic, also velcroed, strap that goes over and around the computer, which has done a better job than the other piece in keeping things separate, but it would be nice if the padded divider were sewn into place on three sides, rather than being a loose piece velcroed on the ends (and not in the middle).

I highly recommend having some one-on-one time with the model you wish to purchase before making the purchase. Is there a Fry's, CompUSA, BestBuy, etc. in your area where you can see, feel, etc. these options?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

The website says that the MacBook Pro model will be available in October 2006. So, any day now...


----------



## KateCee (Sep 19, 2006)

FarmGirl22: I had very similar considerations when I was looking for a means to protect my 12" ibook, except I was looking solely into bags that would offer protection in case of impact and such. 

I found this, and purchased it in 12" for my ibook - the link is for the 15.4 in" and is Mac compatible. It comes in red, green, and black - I have the green and love it - it's like a grassy green, not as sagey as it shows on the screen. It's very compact and does not add extra bulk to my ibook, but protects it against shock and scratches very well.

Further, I recommend a North Face backpack that has a laptop sleeve in it. They are pricey, but ONLY if you pay full price for them - I got a retail $85 NF Yavapi for $25 one summer, and bought as christmas gifts TNF backpacks from backcountryoutlet.com for $20 each - they are incredibly affordable if you get them on sale, and incredibly durable and sturdy. The laptop sleeve I mentioned does not come out the backpack, rather it is a pocket affixed to the back padding, inside the large compartment that will keep your laptop somewhat snugly against the back of the large compartment. 

Hope this helps! Good luck with the baby, are you expecting?


----------



## KateCee (Sep 19, 2006)

Ooops, forgot the link from my previous post!

http://www.academicsuperstore.com/market/marketdisp.html?PartNo=741868


----------



## KateCee (Sep 19, 2006)

And for a few links for TNF backpacks:

This is the one I have, and I love it - plenty of room to lug a lot of stuff, but not too big if you don't have a lot. Very sturday and adjusts well to fit your body.
http://www.backcountryoutlet.com/ou...e-North-Face-Yavapai-Backpack-1850-cu-in.html

This one offers laptop protection too:
http://www.backcountryoutlet.com/ou...-North-Face-Bandwidth-Backpack-1850cu-in.html

Both are under $50 each, and the website offers free shipping on orders of $50 or more!

Hope this helps too!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Farmgirl22,

When your MacBook Pro gets back from service at Apple, you might be interested in a new protective shell for it:

http://speckproducts.com/15mac-seethru.html


----------

